

PyPy 1.1.0 beta released - ropiku
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2009/04/beta-for-110-released.html

======
bravura
Can someone post simple instructions on how to use PyPy to compile python to
native code? I remember being shown how to do this, but could not figure it
out after going over the documentation several times.

------
uninverted
I'm glad a language other than Lisp can finally eat it's own tail.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
I enjoy Lisp chauvinism as much as anyone but come on.

    
    
      Self-hosting languages include Lisp, Forth, Pascal, C,
      Modula-2, Oberon, Smalltalk, OCaml, FASM, Python, Scala,
      Haskell and BASIC.
    

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-hosting> And according to:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22self+hosting+compiler%22>

<http://live.gnome.org/Vala> <http://www.freebasic.net/index.php>

Apparently Mono is self hosting (i.e. the compiler is written in C#), and I'm
sure there's many other examples.

Or maybe I missed a joke you were making...

~~~
uninverted
I'm incredibly impressed that you didn't immediately close the page after
seeing that pun.

